# Snow Sub needed!!



## mico lanscaping (Oct 19, 2004)

we are in need of a snow plow sub contractor for big parking lots... pay based on experiance ... need to have decent looking and running truck.... please message me on or shoot me an email [email protected] sub needs full comp and liaibilty so look forward to talkin to some one out there!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mico lanscaping;483124 said:



> we are in need of a snow plow sub contractor for big parking lots... pay based on experiance ... need to have decent looking and running truck.... please message me on or shoot me an email [email protected] sub needs full comp and liaibilty so look forward to talkin to some one out there!


Hi Michael
it would help if you would list a city. Might get you some replys that way. Welcome to Plowsite.

Regards Mike


----------



## mico lanscaping (Oct 19, 2004)

*Location*



flykelley;483236 said:


> Hi Michael
> it would help if you would list a city. Might get you some replys that way. Welcome to Plowsite.
> 
> Regards Mike


 the job location is in auurn hills!!! which is oakland county... thanks!


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

Ding. You've got mail !!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

trackmaster;483421 said:


> Ding. You've got mail !!!!


That is a pretty good drive to go all the way up there. I graduated from good old Toledo University and we used to drive up there all the time. Does not sounds like a fun drive in bad weather to me. Go ROCKETS


----------



## mico lanscaping (Oct 19, 2004)

mico lanscaping;483400 said:


> the job location is in auurn hills!!! which is oakland county... thanks!


 typo... auburn hills sorry!


----------

